# Jeff Brummerhop BBQ - Auction - Benefit July 9th in Seabrook



## Capt John (Mar 4, 2005)

My brother Jeff is in need of a hip replacement so he can walk without pain again. He doesn't have medical insurance and the cost is pretty high so we are having a BBQ - Auction - Raffle at the Seabrook Pavilion on Saturday July 9th. Several guides have already donated trips and David and Jody Cassady have donated lodging at their beautiful Full Stringer Lodge in Matagorda. More is coming in all the time and my family and I really are touched by the outpouring of support. Please join us if you can and I promise a good time will be had by all. We have an up to date website that gives you all the details. That site can be found at: http://home.houston.rr.com/bigtrout. Thanks again for all of the support and tight lines to all. Capt John


----------



## captwayne (Mar 22, 2005)

Capt. John...Call me on the air this week and give me more details...Capt. Wayne


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

took the family to the bennefit fo jeff today.
had a great time good bbq good friends new and old.
hope that everything works out for jeffs surgery.


----------

